# Ted bears farm



## Rebeccasuth (Aug 10, 2013)

Haven't been out in a very long time. Spur of the moment adventure has reignited a love for derelict places 
Quite a big abandoned old farm building that another user told me about. Very very cool find. Lots of personal belonging left, Including love letters, christmas cards, items of clothing, food still in cupboards, keys . . . etc. 
Enjoy. x





zvJQB by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




Tenbd by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7261 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7257 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7252 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7251 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7249 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7247 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7246 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7245 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7243 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7241 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7239 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7231 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7229 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7225 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7223 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7221 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7220 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7215 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7212 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7209 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7208 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7207 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7200 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7192 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7181 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7177 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7171 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7170 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7166 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7156 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7143 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7141 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7135 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




IMG_7121 by rebeccainabox, on Flickr




d8LQg by rebeccainabox, on Flickr


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 10, 2013)

Love photo 4


----------



## night crawler (Aug 10, 2013)

A threshing machine ? not seen one of them in a while


----------



## Rebeccasuth (Aug 10, 2013)

Haha thanks, thats me!


----------



## krela (Aug 10, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Love photo 4



Dirty old perv klaxon!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 10, 2013)

Great find!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## st33ly (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice find


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 10, 2013)

Very nice. Lots of interesting stuff there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 10, 2013)

Good find


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 11, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Love photo 4


Yeah you've got a point.... 

Seriously tho, love how much you've documented from the texture of the ripped duvet, to the soil in the parched pages of the books, I can almost smell it. Looks a great experience, thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Rebeccasuth (Aug 11, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Yeah you've got a point....
> 
> Seriously tho, love how much you've documented from the texture of the ripped duvet, to the soil in the parched pages of the books, I can almost smell it. Looks a great experience, thanks for sharing it with us!



Met a loveable rouge as I was going round the farm, as its in quite a built up area (it's his dog in one of the pictures). And he kept saying 'I don't know how you're getting enjoyment from this.' And I realised its massively difficult to verbalise how wonderful it is making up little stories in your head about why the person just left the property all their belongings. And it's so indulging (< not the right word, but I can't decide what the right word is) to see nature claim back what was once its own. And all the decay from weird colourful/textured moulds, wallpaper stripping off, crumbling things! It's all what I'm very much into.


----------



## muppet (Aug 11, 2013)

well I know which pic I like best . good find though thanks for the post


----------



## palmars (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow! Great find, love all the old personal stuff, looks very oldy worldy!
Great report and great images.
Thanks for sharing
Pal


----------



## shane.c (Aug 11, 2013)

Great pics,


----------



## Stussy (Aug 11, 2013)

Got some really nice pics there, glad I could help you out on this one


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 12, 2013)

Amazing site thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 13, 2013)

What a great place, so interesting, thanks


----------



## mookster (Aug 13, 2013)

Great stuff!

And photo 4 yes...err....


----------



## krela (Aug 13, 2013)

Seriously, no to the ogling please.


----------



## MrGruffy (Oct 20, 2013)

Wonderful, one of the best.


----------



## yorkshirecockney (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow amazing place and awsome pics.


----------

